# Grilled Salmon and Lobster Tail



## Yankn' D (Mar 25, 2013)

Grilled a new recipe for my wife after a long week of teaching, hope everyone tight lines and good luck at opening weekend of bow season! Will be sitting in my set up in the am.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dam son. Is it because she had such a long week or did y'all have other plans that she let you trump for opening?? Lol.

I can't even spell lopsder much less make myself by it. 50-60 count shrimp are more my speed.


Looks good.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)




----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Mohsin Shafiq (Sep 11, 2020)

Grilled lobster is an absolute taste of joy and becomes more delicious when completed with spices, butter, and garlic. If you love to eat grill fish, then you will also love the barbecue lobster tails. Check out this site https://bbqsmokersreview.com/ and figure out the whole recipe with instructions and ingredients facts, and find more desired recipes.


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks amazing!! Lately, I've been grilling tuna steaks but need to get back on salmon.


----------

